# New A.F. Trains Announced



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

The old “American Flyer” brand, now owned by Lionel, LLC is being re-introduced to the public. Owners Martin Davis, Neil Young, and Richard Kughn will unveil the new line of train sets at the Chicago Home and Garden Expo this Sunday. Of special interest is the exciting new AF Scale (1:18) models of narrow gauge equipment designed for outdoor garden railroad settings. The models are exact scale and run on 2” track, which is prototypically correct for 3-foot narrow gauge. 
The initial offerings include R-T-R sets lettered for the D&RGW, RGS, ET&WNC, and EBT railroads. A complete line of 2” Code 275 track products in brass, SS, and NS is available. All models are being produced at A.F.’s new Detroit, MI facility which was developed as part of the “Making America Work” federal program to stimulate domestic manufacturing. Prices for the equipment have not yet been announced, but are expected to compare favorably with prices for the smaller and less detailed Bachmann and Accucraft imports.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh Oh! 

This is unsettling for an old American Flyer fan. Don't want to scrap everything I now have, but slim gauge AF built to run outdoors sounds very tempting. I'll have to see how the prices fit my pocket. "P'raps just a wee starter set?" 

Thanks for the news Bob. Your news may have me in a new kind of trouble though. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

1:18 scale would be very cool. Die cast cars are available in 1:18. 
But clearances on my GRR could be a problem. 
It will be very interesting to see what they come up with. 
Ralph


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes no sense to have something new that runs on different size track.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Links? 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like they are trying to revive Gauge 2, but I have to agree, why go against the grain and not use Gauge 1 track, even if you offer your own code 275 track at least theres also a vast existing market of large scalers that could buy and run stuff right away. I doubt anyones going to scrap there G track for this one-off guage. Seems short sighted.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this perhaps posted 2 days early? 

Scot


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

So, a scale D&RGW boxcar would be about 24" in length. A 1:18 model can be impressive; the LGB 2020 Stainz is a 1:18 model of a 760mm gauge loco. 
Scot: good question!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, I was thinking the same thing.... APRIL 1st


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a little confused. On one hand we hear that there isn't enough call for new models in g scale. Now we hear another manufacturer is going to enter the large scale arena. I say great ! I am already established in 1:29 so it won't be for me. However it seems to me a big company would not jump in without doing some research. Especially in these trying times. So maybe some research has indicated some growth in the large scale modeler numbers. I hope so!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

April Flyer 

or 

American Fool?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you have it John!!!! 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this perhaps posted 2 days early? 
Nope. They are going to announce on Sunday. Guess what date that is.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A full line of brass, stainless and ns track was the tip off.... no one can come out of the gate with track in all 3 different materials, especially track in a whole new size... 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

so..was this supposed to be an April fools joke or not? 
if so, it failed..









Scot


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

mea culpa.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it was funny, and I was fooled for a bit... 1:18 ng would have been cool. Talk about the "wow factor".

Scot, sorry you did not have fun... 

Actually, I had a good time going to the nationwide Aristo dealer sell off... all Aristo dealers had a fire sale today also, due to a mistake in the new price list... SD45's for $120 .... 

Greg


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought it was pretty good, quite clever, really. Hit us before we were expecting it. 
Ralph


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since I'm a long-time AF lover, I should not have fallen for it so easily. BUT the thought of my once favorite brand being available as a large scale just pushed too many buttons. Dang! I was SO looking forward to that 1:18 operating RPO! My S gauge version used to throw the mail bags clear across the platform until I made a backstop for them. I reckon the 1:18 version would have thrown the mail bags right out of my back yard. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------

